# AutoCAD



## ernie7 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been using, teaching, and consulting with 2D Mechanical AutoCAD for over 25 years.  Almost every engine I have made (over 25) wether or not I designed it or I get the plans elsewhere, I redraw the plans in AutoCAD.  Its quite usefull to DXF out to my CNC mill and carve out the most intricate cam, essentric or spoked flywheel.

If you need AutoCAD help please let me know.


----------



## wareagle (Jul 15, 2007)

ernie7, you don't know the barrel of questions you have just created!  

I run release 2004, and am decent at getting through things for being self taught. One thing I haven't figured out is how to set layouts up for plotting. In the individual viewports, I can have different perspectives, scales, etc. and that is not a problem.  What I can't for the life of me figure out is how to control the layers in each of the viewports.  :x 

For instance, if I have two view ports on the same layout page, and want layer 1, 2, and 3 on one of the viewports, then layer 1, 4, and 5 on the other, I am unable to do that because when I turn off (or on) the respective layer, it also changes in the other viewport.  I am sure there is a trick to this, but I haven't stumbled across it yet.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ernie7 (Jul 15, 2007)

Two viewports same page.  
Layers 12345 on the model. 
Turn off 123 in layoput #1 you will see only 4&5. 
Turn off layers 4 and 5 in layout #2 and you will only see layers 12 and 3.

Make sure you use the box to the left of the lock in the Object Properties section, not the light bulb.

I do it all the time even though I use release 2000, it should be the same. 

Do you understand?

Ernie


----------



## wareagle (Jul 15, 2007)

Okay, it works!  8) 

I have to say that stuff like this makes me crazy! I have tried and tried to set up my layouts for plotting and had to turn the layers on and off each time I went to plot a set of drawings. This will be much easier!

I guess I couldn't see the forest for the trees!  

Thank you!


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 27, 2007)

I was a wiz at Autocad R-10 back in 1991/1992. I got 2 A's in college in it but once I hit the job market it was not great for a paying job doing just drafting.

Anyone have a link to an good free cad program they know well. I'm an open source type guy and love using free stuff?

Something that will open a .dwg or .dfx file and edit it.?


----------



## wolfpackcpl (Aug 1, 2007)

I am pretty proficient with Accu-Rite Millpwr.


----------



## 44-henry (Jun 3, 2009)

One site that I have found very useful is www.mycadsite.com

I teach several computer aided design/drafting classes at the University of North Dakota and I use this site all the time for my introductory classes. The tutorials are all free and most are interactive. Take a look if you get a chance.

Regards,

Alex Johnson


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 24, 2009)

tattoomike68  said:
			
		

> I was a wiz at Autocad R-10 back in 1991/1992. I got 2 A's in college in it but once I hit the job market it was not great for a paying job doing just drafting.
> 
> Anyone have a link to an good free cad program they know well. I'm an open source type guy and love using free stuff?
> 
> Something that will open a .dwg or .dfx file and edit it.?



I have copies of Progecad 2009 Smart and DoubleCad XT. Both copy the Autocad user interface very well and both are free - but they require you to register. ProgeCad is a bit easier to setup. I have looked at all the freebies and these two are the most usable - In my humble(or not) opinion.

Pete


----------



## Royal Viking (Apr 19, 2010)

I have to agree with Pete. I learned AutoCAD 2D on the job after having drawn control panels on the board from 1983 to 1994. I've worked in most of the versions from Rel 10 to 2009. I have the free version of Projecad for use at home and it is pretty close to AutoCAD.

Now if I only had a 11x17 printer or a decent plotter...


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Apr 19, 2010)

I've run through all the versions of AutoCAD myself over the last 25 years. Currently I'm running AutoCAD2010. IMO, with this latest version, they tried to copy Microsoft Office 2007 menu setups and took a wrong turn in doing so. After a few months, it wore me out and I switched to the "Run Classic AutoCAD Toolbars" to get back to the tool locations I was used to. 

-Trout


----------



## Royal Viking (Jun 27, 2010)

Trout,

I agree with you. I guess it opens up a new market for more training classes and user support.


----------



## milotrain (Feb 11, 2011)

HA. I'm still on 2004 and a friend of mine was working in 2010 and was totally confused, called our old Autocad teacher and he said "anyone under 30 should just turn off the ribbons, and switch to the old style toolbars."

I love AutoCAD, it is one of the few programs that works exactly like I want it to (except for building three dimensional splines out of multiple paths, then I get cranky so I just don't do it).


----------



## dreeves (Feb 11, 2011)

I use autocad 2002 and love it. I have an issue with my computer but don't want to get it fixed in case I loose the autocad as I do not have access to it now. I did cotact autodesk to inquire if I could get older versions and was almost hung up on when I told them I was a hobbyist. I didn't know my money was different :big:


----------



## Mainer (Feb 11, 2011)

Like Pete, I use ProgeCAD 2009 Smart, which is free. Its GUI will look familiar to an AutoCAD user. I'm running it on 64-bit W7 and it works, mostly, even though they don't state that it will run with W7. There are a couple of glitches, but nothing serious.


----------



## milotrain (Feb 11, 2011)

Two questions about ProgeCAD. Does it do 3D? Is there command line control? Those are really the only things that keep me from using other CAD software besides AutoCAD.


----------



## kf2qd (Feb 11, 2011)

ProgeCAD Pro has 3D capability and is an extremely close clone of AutoCad. It can be obtained for approx $400. I have been using it for the past year (my school got a 1 year free license) and I am planning to buy my own license in April when the school's expires.

Here is a 3D renderring of a Locost car frame (a Lotus 7 clone )







I have used Autocad 2007 and I like the rendering and shading output of ProgeCad Pro. You can download a 30 day trial to see if it works for you. I have had no problem loading any DWG file that I have found.


----------



## George_Race (Feb 12, 2011)

A real nice alternative to AutoCAD is DraftSight. It is free to download and use and is very much like AutoCAD in function.

See attached picture.

George


----------



## Mainer (Feb 17, 2011)

The free Progecad does have a command line interface, similar to Autocad.

It will do 3D...sorta. It will do shape extrusions, you can specify the Z axis height of objects, and I think with sufficient pain you might be able to draw a 3D object. If I were answering the question "does it do 3D" with all the implications of what that might mean though, I'd say "No."


Based on what kf2qd says, however, the paid version does do 3D in a rational way.


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Mar 4, 2011)

I believe DraftSight has an option to turn on the command line.

I recommend using the command line, it is helpful.

Pat J


----------

